

"What foods make my brain work best?" by Seth Roberts, PhD - drewblaisdell
http://vimeo.com/28918924

======
Fliko
At 7:32 Seth mentions how someone said this could be placebo effect, and he
said that his friend (Tucker) stopped taking flaxseed oils and that his gums
got worse. I feel like placebo could easily throw away all his results into
nothing, and can only hope that maybe one day he will try experiments to try
to confirm if placebo is just as effective instead of trying to disprove
placebo effect ineffectively by stopping flaxseed oil for a bit.

I've experimented with several sources of omegas and antioxidants, and have in
turn become very skeptical about these sort of things. I've noticed a lot of
people really talk up a lot of different supplements and how they greatly
enhance certain abilities only to be very disappointed after paying buckets
full of money for them.

I think exercise and a good (varied) diet are way more important then
supplements (or uber strict diets), but even then haven't noticed any huge
performance gains from such things.

